# MSgt Aaron Torian



## The Hate Ape (Feb 17, 2014)

KIA 15 Feb, 2014

I will never forget you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 17, 2014)

Hate Ape,

Very sorry for your loss.

Rest in Peace Master Sergeant.

http://www.wave3.com/story/24739505/marine-from-paducah-killed-in-afghanistan


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 17, 2014)

My condolences, HA.  My thoughts are with you.

RIP Master Sergeant.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 17, 2014)

Condolences Hate Ape, RIP MSgt, blue skies.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 17, 2014)

Very sorry for your loss, Hate Ape.  
Fair winds and following seas, Master Sergeant.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 17, 2014)

Concolences H.A. 
R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 17, 2014)

My prayers and condolences for your loss, Hate Ape.

Fair winds and following seas, Master Sergeant.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 17, 2014)

My sincere condolences Hate Ape.  

RIP, Master Sergeant.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 17, 2014)

So very sorry to learn of this. My most sincere condolences, H.A. Rest In God's Own Peace, MSgt.


----------



## CDG (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, Hate Ape.

RIP MSgt.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 18, 2014)

RIP Marine.


----------



## ManBearPig (Feb 18, 2014)

Rest In Peace Warrior.


----------



## LogDog0402 (Feb 19, 2014)

Rest in Peace Marine.


----------



## HALO99 (Feb 27, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 2, 2014)

Rest easy warrior


----------

